# Problems with USB tv-tuner [Solved]

## Echor

Hey,

I recently bought a new PC and everything has been working wonderfully with one exception. I can't seem to get my Terratec Cinergy T2 working. I have enabled all the necessary kernel modules (as in cinergyT2 and dvb_core modules, the same ones I had with my previous computer) but still I'm just getting timeout for example from dvbscan.

```
scanning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/fi-Oulu

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

initial transponder 634000000 0 2 9 3 1 2 0

initial transponder 714000000 0 2 9 3 1 2 0

initial transponder 738000000 0 2 9 3 1 2 0

initial transponder 602000000 0 2 9 3 1 2 0

>>> tune to: 634000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_8:HIERARCHY_NONE

WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0011

WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0000

WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0010

```

The interesting thing is that Kaffeine still seems to be able to detect some kinda of signal, because it is showing signal and SNR when scanning for channels in it.

Here is my emerge --info, in case it's needed.

```
Portage 2.1.5_rc1 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Apr 2008 12:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.12

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/tmp/portage_tree/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://mirror.pudas.net/gentoo http://mirror.uni-c.dk/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en fi"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/var/tmp/portage_tree/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=" --progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/var/tmp/portage_tree"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fi.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 avi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glut gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mmx2 mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcltk tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vorbis x264 xml xorg xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en fi" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. All help is appreciated   :Wink: Last edited by Echor on Sat Apr 12, 2008 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gm7uac

Hi,

does the device load the correct firmware OK on boot or when you unplug/plug in ( if USB)

check your /var/log/messages file.

----------

## Echor

Nope, no firmware is loaded.

This is what I get in /var/log/messages when the thing is plugged in.

```
[  421.765598] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

[  421.963554] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  421.965540] DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver)

[  421.965861] input: TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver remote control as /class/input/input6
```

----------

## gm7uac

 *Echor wrote:*   

> Nope, no firmware is loaded.
> 
> This is what I get in /var/log/messages when the thing is plugged in.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You should be getting something along the lines of:

Apr  9 19:16:43 localhost usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 3

Apr  9 19:16:43 localhost dvb-usb: Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA-T usb2 successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

Apr  9 19:16:52 localhost usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Apr  9 19:16:52 localhost usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr  9 19:16:52 localhost dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA-T usb2' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

Apr  9 19:16:52 localhost dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-nova-t-usb2-02.fw'

Apr  9 19:16:52 localhost usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 4

Apr  9 19:16:52 localhost dvb-usb: generic DVB-USB module successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

Apr  9 19:16:53 localhost usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost usb 1-4: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost usb 1-4: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA-T usb2' in warm state.

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost DVB: registering new adapter (Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA-T usb2)

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost dvb-usb: MAC address: 00:0d:fe:04:04:cb

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost DVB: registering frontend 0 (DiBcom 3000MC/P)...

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /class/input/input7

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 100 msecs.

Apr  9 19:16:54 localhost dvb-usb: Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA-T usb2 successfully initialized and connected.

----------

## Echor

Ok, I seem to have solved the problem. It wasnt the firmware since the tuner has never needed one.

I booted to a gentoo livecd in which the tuner worked perfectly and copied the kernel config from there. It seems I've missed some setting from my kernel which prevented the tuner from working properly. Still don't know which setting I was missing in the first place. 

Oh well, at least it's working now.

----------

## Kaapeli

Alright.. We did some further investigating to narrow down the problem with Echor. The problems went away completely after loading ehci_hcd module. Without that module the USB devices are not in USB 2.0 mode. Thus, there wasn't enough bandwidth to transfer the dvb stream from the card. That's what caused the timeout errors.

There should be a big warning sign on the kernel config that says the cinergyT2 doesn't work even tune without USB 2.0 support..

----------

